# MF3RS3 M vs MoYu Weilong WR M!



## TomTheCuber101 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 4, 2019)

I think the WR M is better, though I’ve never bought one if those cubes. Its basically a GTS3M without ridges, and if you watch J Perm’s cube review, MF3RS3 is beaten by Yuxin Little Magic, which is a budget cube and not as good as top tier cubes like the Gan X or GTS3M or Valk 3 Power M, etc.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Sep 4, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> I think the WR M is better, though I’ve never bought one if those cubes. Its basically a GTS3M without ridges, and if you watch J Perm’s cube review, MF3RS3 is beaten by Yuxin Little Magic, which is a budget cube and not as good as top tier cubes like the Gan X or GTS3M or Valk 3 Power M, etc.


I think J Perm was kind of unfair on the RS3 M as although it is a little unstable (For my tastes at least) it is really good when it comes to performance and the catching I mentioned could be resolved with different tensions (I think). It's definitely not worse than the YLM IMO, yes the GAN X is worlds better, but then again the RS3 is a quarter of the price.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 5, 2019)

I don’t think there is any question of the WR M being, better, but to see if the extra price is worth it is the real decider.


----------



## chron0s (Dec 11, 2019)

I do a lot of solving on both the RS3 and MF3RS2 (previous main for JPerm) and have spent a lot of time setting these cubes up. I haven't had catching issues like he described, and I'm slightly more into the RS3 these days, though the RS2 is still a favorite of mine. Both great. I average 23 seconds so a faster solver like him may have more issues though!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 11, 2019)

if you live in the US and want a Weilong WR M hop over to my thread I'm selling one for $25


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Dec 11, 2019)

chron0s said:


> I do a lot of solving on both the RS3 and MF3RS2 (previous main for JPerm) and have spent a lot of time setting these cubes up. I haven't had catching issues like he described, and I'm slightly more into the RS3 these days, though the RS2 is still a favorite of mine. Both great. I average 23 seconds so a faster solver like him may have more issues though!


Yeah, I think turning speed is a big factor when it comes to catches and lockups


----------

